# Looking to replace HR24 with HR44. Do I need new dish/lnb's too?



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

Directv installed a new dish with SWM last year for my HR24 (there is only 1 line into the house and it's connected to the SWM box then the HR24). Do I also need new LNB's and/or dish?

Anything else I need to know before ordering the HR44 from Amazon?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The SWM will handle 8 tuners.

With the HR44 having 5 and the HR24 having 2 , you will have 7 tuners.

You will probably need an approved splitter and coax to run coax to the HR44.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you are replacing the 24 with the Genie, then you won't need a splitter. Disconnect the 24 and plug in the 44. When you activate the 44, DirecTV is going to send a recovery box for you to ship the 24 back.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

trh said:


> If you are replacing the 24 with the Genie, then you won't need a splitter. Disconnect the 24 and plug in the 44. When you activate the 44, DirecTV is going to send a recovery box for you to ship the 24 back.


Thanks, that is what I was hoping for. Directv support would not give me a straight answer, only saying that when I order from them (instead of a retailer), the installer will take care of the rest, for an extra $49 of course.

Their installer almost screwed me last year when I moved into a new house. The HR24 lost the signal 2 days after the installation. Telephone support could not find the problem. The local installer's office said there would be another $49 service charge to come back out. Just on a hunch I checked the connectors and found all of them barely hand tight, including where he used a splitter outside for the DECA line. I could unscrew them without tools. I have to wonder if he did this on purpose hoping I would call him instead of Directv so he could pick up some extra cash.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> The SWM will handle 8 tuners.
> 
> With the HR44 having 5 and the HR24 having 2 , you will have 7 tuners.
> 
> You will probably need an approved splitter and coax to run coax to the HR44.


I only have one TV and one receiver. I assume you are referring to multiple receivers/TVs, right?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

St8kout said:


> I only have one TV and one receiver. I assume you are referring to multiple receivers/TVs, right?


The SWM can handle up to 8 tuners as mentioned. Tuners do not necessarily correlate to the number of receivers/TV's that you have. A receiver (non-DVR) has only 1 tuner in it. A DVR (your HR24) has 2 tuners. The Genie's have 5 tuners. Whatever combination of receivers, DVRs, and Genies that you have, you cannot have more than 8 tuners with your current dish/LNB setup. If you are replacing the HR24 with the Genie, you would have 6 tuners (Genie's 5 plus the receiver's 1). I would actually recommend deactivating the receiver and keeping the HR24 along with the Genie. You'll be fine as you will have 7 tuners, but you will still have all your recordings on the HR24, you will be able to record up to 7 things at once, and will have lots of space to record stuff on. There would be no monthly cost difference either as you would already be paying the HD, DVR, and MRV fees whether you have the HR24 or the receiver along with the Genie.

- Merg


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't he just said that he has only one receiver (HR24)? So replacing it would just bump him to 5 tuners from 2 tuners currently from the 24, but yes I would keep the HR24 and get the HR44 with the total of 7 tuners, with hopes in getting another tv but your decision.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't really need two receivers; my monthly bill is high enough as it is, and they would charge me extra to keep the HR24. I had to return my HR21 for the same reason when I got the HR24. I did hate giving up all my recordings on the HR21 though.

In fact, I'm kind of having second thoughts about the HR44. About the only time I could use more than 2 tuners is during football season. What got me interested in it was the 1 TB hard drive, but I've been seeing people already saying that it's still not enough storage. I might be better off adding a 2 or 3 TB hard drive to my HR24. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you need more than two tuners at anytime, the 24 isn't going to work. Once installed, the monthly bill is no difference between the two.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

HR44 has PP that maybe nice during football season. The 5 tuners comes in a lot handier than I thought it would. You will still have the 2 year service commitment even when buying from Amazon, unless you are wanting to be sure and get the HR44 and like doing your on install I do not see much advantage to purchasing from Amazon. D* has had pretty good deals on Genies and installs lately, quiet a few are free. 

If cost and monthly bill were paramount I would try to get a free Genie installed by D* along with your HR24 and after you have viewed its recordings call D* and drop it from your account. At that time you would have no extra reciever or whole home fees.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

St8kout said:


> I only have one TV and one receiver. I assume you are referring to multiple receivers/TVs, right?


Yes, I assumed you were adding the Genie and keeping the HR24.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> If cost and monthly bill were paramount I would try to get a free Genie installed by D* along with your HR24 and after you have viewed its recordings call D* and drop it from your account. At that time you would have no extra reciever or whole home fees.


+1

That would probably be your best solution. It's easy enough for them to set it up as they just would put a splitter where the DVRs are located or use the second coax if you currently have 2 coaxs running to your DVR. You would never need to touch the HR24 too as you could watch all the recordings via the Genie and delete them when you are done. Once the HR24 is cleared off, you deactivate it and send it back to DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> HR44 has PP that maybe nice during football season. The 5 tuners comes in a lot handier than I thought it would. You will still have the 2 year service commitment even when buying from Amazon, unless you are wanting to be sure and get the HR44 and like doing your on install I do not see much advantage to purchasing from Amazon. D* has had pretty good deals on Genies and installs lately, quiet a few are free.


I used to have PiP on my tv (directv as one input and over-the-air antenna as the other) and it was ok but a bit distracting.

At the time of my first post Amazon had the HR44 for $279.99 with free shipping but after they sold those the new price is around $295. I waited a few days too long.

What do the numbers after the HR44 mean? (HR44-200, HR44-600, etc). Different manufacturers?

The 2 year commitment doesn't bother me. I was among the first customers when they began service (not sure what year that was) and I'm certainly not ever going back to cable.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Agree pip is not a big deal. Yes last number is the manufacture all HR44s are the same though, unlike the HR24 the design varied by producer. Check out the first looks for details


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, manufacturers, IIRC, -200 is Samsung.

What did DIRECTV® offer you by way of a Genie?


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

St8kout said:


> I used to have PiP on my tv (directv as one input and over-the-air antenna as the other) and it was ok but a bit distracting.
> 
> At the time of my first post Amazon had the HR44 for $279.99 with free shipping but after they sold those the new price is around $295. I waited a few days too long.
> 
> ...


Why not call Directv and see what they offer, generally if you let them know there are other options you are researching they will offer a reasonable or outstanding deal and free installation. This can vary per customer history and what rep you speak with. It might take more than one call. Some like to try to get to the customer retention department but that was not necessary for me. It also helps if you have the protection package as every two years you are eligible for a free upgrade.


----------



## Jmbt (Jul 20, 2013)

I will appreciate answers to the following about the Genie and clients: 

1) I currently have two HD DVRs (HD21) each receiving two coax cables from a splitter mounted on the house wall below the dish. With installation of a Genie will new cables have to be run to the Genie and to a new client or can one of the existing two cables be used at each of the two locations? Is a new splitter installed with one cable to each receiver? I really don't want to have to run new cables. 

2) If I understand correctly, there is not a cable that runs directly from the Genie to the client, correct? 

3) Will the Directv remotes that I use with the current HR-21 receivers work with both the Genie and the client? I don't want to have to program new receivers. 

4) in my current setup I use HDMI from directv receiver to tv and a optical audio cable from the directv receiver to a home theater receiver for receiving audio into the home theater receiver. Without a optical output on the Genie can the optical coax or component cables be used to deliver audio to the home theater receiver? Which would be best, digital or component for delivering audio? 

5) on the minis will both the HDMI out and the multi A/V be active so I can connect to 2 TVs - to one via the mini HDMI out and another from the mini multi A/V through a component dongle to another tv?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

1.) Very likely no new cables will be needed/run.
2, 3) Yes
4.) I like the digital coax into my AVR, but I run it from the TV. 
5.) I think so, but I personally haven't done that, and won't.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Jmbt said:


> Without a optical output on the Genie can the optical coax or component cables be used to deliver audio to the home theater receiver?


The HR44 Genie has optical audio output; the HR34 Genie doesn't.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> Why not call Directv and see what they offer, generally if you let them know there are other options you are researching they will offer a reasonable or outstanding deal and free installation. This can vary per customer history and what rep you speak with. It might take more than one call. Some like to try to get to the customer retention department but that was not necessary for me. It also helps if you have the protection package as every two years you are eligible for a free upgrade.


Well, even though I've been a life long customer, I'm only 1 year into my contract for the HR24. In the past they've refused me any free upgrades while under contract. As it is I had to wait until I was free to leave them to get a free upgrade to the HR21, my first dvr. They did however let me upgrade to the HR24 last year (for a small fee) due to a 'mover's special' when I bought a new house. How they treat you seems to depend entirely on whether or not you are still under contract.

So I might be better off adding a large external storage to my HR24 and then next year try for a free HR44 (then I can move my storage over to it).


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

Jmbt said:


> 4) in my current setup I use HDMI from directv receiver to tv and a optical audio cable from the directv receiver to a home theater receiver for receiving audio into the home theater receiver. Without a optical output on the Genie can the optical coax or component cables be used to deliver audio to the home theater receiver? Which would be best, digital or component for delivering audio?


If your AV amp has HDMI in/out you don't need a separate audio cable, but yeah, the HR44 has an optical out jack. They must have had a big "oops" at the board room meeting after the HR34 was released without one.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can move your hard drive,but its content will not come with it to another machine.

And it still never hurts to call and see.


----------



## Jmbt (Jul 20, 2013)

Many thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I still recommend you call and talk with a CSR and let them know what you're interested in. If they don't offer you a 'good' deal, politely thank them and call back another day. My best deal was two years ago. I was nine months into a 24 month commitment. They replaced two TIVO DRVs (both ended up being HR24s), upgraded us to MRV & SWM which meant a SWM16 ($279 retail in 2011), two AM21s and NFL ST. All for $0.00 plus extending my contract for 24 months. If you don't ask, you'll never know.

You also previously said that you were concerned about the size of the Genie's drive because others have reported the 1TB isn't big enough. If you're getting by right now with a 500GB drive on your HR24, you shouldn't have any issues with a drive twice the size.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

trh said:


> You also previously said that you were concerned about the size of the Genie's drive because others have reported the 1TB isn't big enough. If you're getting by right now with a 500GB drive on your HR24, you shouldn't have any issues with a drive twice the size.


Well, for me 'getting by' means having to constantly delete content to make room for more. My drive stays around less than 4% most days and that aggravating message keeps popping up. I can see how 1 TB might not be enough as I've probably deleted that much over a year's time.

I guess I can give Directv a call in the morning but I wouldn't place any bets on getting anything with 1 year left on my contract. I've tried calling multiple CSRs before back when I wanted the HR21 and was turned down. Kind of pissed me off because I was reading on the forums how everyone else was getting free upgrades.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

You never know till you ask. Remember "you can catch more flys with honey than vinegar." Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A side note: Running with only a small fraction of the HD free can itself cause slowness as well as the "aggravating" message.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

trh said:


> The HR44 Genie has optical audio output; the HR34 Genie doesn't.


this sux.....my current hr21-100 has the optical audio output....so if I end up with a hr34, then I have to go back to RCA plugs to take the sound to my JVC 6500V...?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If your jvc doesn't have coax for audio you can be a small converter from Coax to optical at monoprice.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got off the phone with D* and they said I can upgrade to the Genie for $99 with free shipping. However, it will be either the HR34 or HR44. The can not guarantee me that it will be the 44, which is the one I want. I told them I'll think about it.

Maybe if I wait awhile they will run out of the 34s, then I'll place the order. I have no doubt they want to unload the 34s from their inventory first.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They will not run out of hr34 for likely five years. Your best shot is to get install and ask the installer if he has an hr44 If you must have a hr44


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

VaJim said:


> this sux.....my current hr21-100 has the optical audio output....so if I end up with a hr34, then I have to go back to RCA plugs to take the sound to my JVC 6500V...?


Your JVC actually has a digital coax input. It's labeled for DVD but it's probably changeable in your settings where you can choose inputs, unless of course you are already using it for a DVD player. But then maybe you can change your player to use optical instead.

In the real world though, you might not even notice the difference using RCA instead of digital audio inputs. It's not as critical for audio as it is for video.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> They will not run out of hr34 for likely five years. Your best shot is to get install and ask the installer if he has an hr44 If you must have a hr44


Interesting. How did you calculate the inventory?


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> They will not run out of hr34 for likely five years. Your best shot is to get install and ask the installer if he has an hr44 If you must have a hr44


Yeah, but she said there's a installation fee if they do it, so it's a bit of a gamble whether or not he'll have a 44 (and if he will let me have it). I wish I knew an installer so I could consult with him before ordering, but alas......

Has anyone here received from D* a 44 upgrade (not a new customer) instead of a 34? I'm wondering if D* might have a directive to give the 44s only to new customers.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got a 44 last week and I've been a customer since 1998.

Installer said all they had were 44s, so no one was getting a 34 (out of his shop). All based on your location and what your installer has in stock.

There is a thread where people are posting their location if they receive a 44. You should check it.

Also, and I don't like this as it could mess up the installer's schedule and therefore cost him money, but you can place the order. You should receive a call before they show up and you can ask them then. Reschedule if they don't have the 44s. You're not on the hook until the equipment is installed and activated.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

St8kout said:


> Your JVC actually has a digital coax input. It's labeled for DVD but it's probably changeable in your settings where you can choose inputs, unless of course you are already using it for a DVD player. But then maybe you can change your player to use optical instead.
> 
> In the real world though, you might not even notice the difference using RCA instead of digital audio inputs. It's not as critical for audio as it is for video.


Not the case. RCA (if you are referring to the red and white cables) provide only stereo, where as optical (toslink) and digital coax provides true Dolby Digital surround sound


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, for me 'getting by' means having to constantly delete content to make room for more. My drive stays around less than 4% most days and that aggravating message keeps popping up. I can see how 1 TB might not be enough as I've probably deleted that much over a year's time.

I guess I can give Directv a call in the morning but I wouldn't place any bets on getting anything with 1 year left on my contract. I've tried calling multiple CSRs before back when I wanted the HR21 and was turned down. Kind of pissed me off because I was reading on the forums how everyone else was getting free upgrades.


And nothing says you can't get the Genie and then use an external drive. The Genies can even handle 3TB drives.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Not the case. RCA (if you are referring to the red and white cables) provide only stereo, where as optical (toslink) and digital coax provides true Dolby Digital surround sound


Oops, forgot about that. I used to have an av amp with simulated surround from the two stereo inputs and forgot it wasn't 'real' surround. Apologies.

I have 7 channel surround now through hdmi so I haven't used optical or digital coax in awhile.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Interesting. How did you calculate the inventory?


Simple, they seemed to continue to recover and refurbish the hr20-700 for about five years, I see no reason for them to not do the same with all units, nothing in any sec filings have said any different. So until they are no longer recovering and refurbish them, there will always be a chance you could get one.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Not the case. RCA (if you are referring to the red and white cables) provide only stereo, where as optical (toslink) and digital coax provides true Dolby Digital surround sound


To be more specific, analogue can only supply two channels of full range sound and the others are a interpolated guess, where dd can provide far more full range Discrete channels including a specific sub channel. It's not even close with a proper surround sound system.


----------



## St8kout (Dec 6, 2006)

The Merg said:


> And nothing says you can't get the Genie and then use an external drive. The Genies can even handle 3TB drives.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Yeah I know.
There's so many other gadget/toys I'm looking to buy,
but unlike our current government I try to keep my spending under control :grin:


----------



## LazloToth (Jul 29, 2013)

I currently have DirecTV service and one HR20-100 and one HR20-700. There are 4 cables coming off of my roof that feed directly into the receivers. I do not currently have a SWM LNB or a SWM Mult-Switch.

DirecTV wants to give me a Genie for free but I do not want them to install it. I want to return the HR10-100 and move the HR20-700 to my cabin. (Will it work at a second location?). What hardware will I need to get the Genie HR44 working? Do I need one of these: DIRECTV SWM 5LNB SLIMELINE KA/KU SL5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I currently have DirecTV service and one HR20-100 and one HR20-700. There are 4 cables coming off of my roof that feed directly into the receivers. I do not currently have a SWM LNB or a SWM Mult-Switch.

DirecTV wants to give me a Genie for free but I do not want them to install it. I want to return the HR10-100 and move the HR20-700 to my cabin. (Will it work at a second location?). What hardware will I need to get the Genie HR44 working? Do I need one of these: DIRECTV SWM 5LNB SLIMELINE KA/KU SL5

Are you planning to be watching both locations at the same time?


----------



## LazloToth (Jul 29, 2013)

What are my options?


----------

